# went out this morning... (image heavy)



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

went out this morning with the intention of Taking Photos.

here's some of what i came home with...






















































.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.













































and one that's not good at all - taken from a car with the engine running, from about 30 feet away, cropped and sharpened twice. yick. this is why i leave birds to other people.










rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I love that tree Karen. I hope it is fairly close because it definitely warrants more attention. I would also love to see this unpredictable bull. That is funny.
James


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I love the first one Karen!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

^^oops! I was logged in under hubby's name 

love the warmth of that first image!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like #3. Love those rolling hills!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I love that tree Karen. I hope it is fairly close because it definitely warrants more attention. I would also love to see this unpredictable bull. That is funny.
> James


the tree is not far away at all. i'm going to have to find the owner and ask his permission to walk on his land... it shouldn't be too much of a problem once i've figured out who it is.

the tree is on the western side of the hill, so when the morning sun rises, it seems to throw the tree into almost silhouette... but annoying silhouette where it's not black, just dark and detail-loss-black. it'll be there soaking up sun at about 3-4pm, winter has the sun laying low and ducking behind the hills again pretty early. it'll be a chance thing to keep in the back of my mind. it's very windy and wintery at the moment, not good conditions to be out with a nice camera.

as for the bull sign. i was thinking of you when i took it, wondering if your sense of humour would match mine. 

and no, i couldn't find the bull anywhere. i looked hard too. lol

Sandy, it's time you moved to kiwiland... we have plenty of rolling hills. 

thanks my3peas! i like that first one too, and the second. i need to read up some about black and white images. maybe that'll be my winter project.

rosesm


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

The first two are really great pics. The others are good but again the first two are really good!!!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with everyone else...that first pic is definatly a winner. I would also love to see that unpredictable bull too...but dont get too close


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice Karen.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fantastic!! Wish I could have been there to experience it! Love em!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that third one is beautiful


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i like the barbed wire ones, kinda trying out how i could draw them , too bad the one with the spider web is so faint as that would be nice to draw.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Terry G. said:


> i like the barbed wire ones, kinda trying out how i could draw them , too bad the one with the spider web is so faint as that would be nice to draw.


Terry, i have a 'thing' about barbed wire at the moment. i will go out and get more photos. i can't do it this morning as it's raining again. when i get a chance i'll go and i'll post them up in the forum for you, okay?

i'm glad y'all like the landscapes. it was just one of those spur of the moment things and i had no one with me so i could stop and start my car in some of the weird places that have been begging me to stop 

rosesm


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

very cool photos.....
I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you don't live in south texas:biggrin:
Thanks for sharing...you gotta get a pic of the bull now....


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

hookemtim said:


> very cool photos.....
> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you don't live in south texas:biggrin:
> Thanks for sharing...you gotta get a pic of the bull now....


that's a slim limb you're on. lol and here's where i say, no i don't live there but i'd like to visit one day. 

why are y'all wanting me to go dance with this bull? sounds like y'all have a death wish for me or something. lol i don't like bulls and cows and horses should be viewed from about 50 feet away preferably in something that has a running motor.


----------

